# What kind of bedding should i use?



## megoon (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had my tortoise for about seven months, and I've always kept sand in his tank as bedding. Is this a bad thing to do? I heard that wood chips aren't safe so I just stuck with the sand.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 19, 2012)

What kind or tortoise is it? Sand is bad. I like coconut fiber, but it depends on the type of tortoise.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 20, 2012)

I dont do sand because I fear them eating it and getting impacted especially if it is a baby (if thats what you have). I recommend cypress mulch because it holds moisture really well and doesnt smell bad. What kind of tortoise do you have?


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2012)

I like coconut coir. Doesn't mold and holds moisture well. Some also mix it with the cypress mulch. Sand is bad. However some use it mixed with cypress, more cypress then sand. Best though if we know what kind of tort and the age.
Also, WELCOME


----------



## Machin (Apr 20, 2012)

This is useful! I was going to have a sand area for mine but think I will try something else.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi megoon:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

and may we know appx. where in the world you are?

We'll need to know what kind of tortoise you have before we can give you a good answer to that question, however, I can tell you that sand is not a good choice. And as for bark...well, it depends upon what type of bark you're talking about. Fir bark is ok, cypress mulch is ok.


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

My name's Megan and I live in Las Vegas. I have no idea what kind of tortoise he is, honestly. He's a baby, still small enough to stand on the palm of my hand (and I have small hands). The only bark I have available is just bark from petsmart.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Megan:

Its very important that we identify this baby for you. Different types of tortoise take much different types of care. If you don't care for him right, he will get sick and die, very quickly. 

Go to photobucket.com and download their free program. Once you have it installed on your computer, then add your pictures to the program. When you want to bring one of the pictures over here to the forum, you scroll down the picture and a bunch of letters and numbers will appear. Right click on the code and it automatically copies it into your computer. Then come to the forum and right click again in your post and select paste. The picture will still look like a string of numbers and letters, but when you send the post, it changes to your picture.

Please do this, because I fear for your baby tortoise's life.


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

How would I go about finding out what kind of tortoise he is!?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 20, 2012)

Post a picture, someone will ID him eventually.


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

That's Ramsay. Please help me identify what kind of tortoise he is!


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

I posted a picture but I can't tell if it posted.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Megan:

If it posted you would be able to see it. Did you use photobucket.com like I suggested?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 20, 2012)

I Use coconut fiber 
Holds in humidity great and is great if my litttle guy wants to burrow or dig around


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know how to upload a photo from photobucket. I'm doing this all from my phone.


----------



## megoon (Apr 20, 2012)

http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/_megoon/?action=view&current=photo.jpg


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a desert tortoise you have there.


----------



## megoon (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, what do I need to take care of a desert tortoise? Right now, I have a tank of sand, a heating pad, a house I made him with a food dish and a water dish. I've been feeding him pellets with nutrients and I have a UV lamp for him to bask. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2012)

Get rid of the sand it causes impaction. Use cypress mulch or coconut coir. Keep in mind that if you don't know what species he is you won't know how to care for him correctly. Different torts require different care. As experienced I am I always get confused between desert torts and Sulcata. You can feed them the same way tho. But I would suggest to stop feeding pellets and get some Spring Mix from the store then cut it up kinda small for his small mouth. Where did you get him? From a store or did you find him walking around? Welcome to the forum...


----------



## megoon (Apr 21, 2012)

I water down his pellets for him. I got him as a birthday present from a friend.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 21, 2012)

What are the pellets called? You should be feeding mixed greens along with mazuri tortoise chow and optunia cactus pads.


----------



## megoon (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know, I'm not home to check the name. I know that they have nutrients that are good for him because I made sure to check. Where can I get all this stuff!?


----------

